

Ask HN: What would you do if you were Yahoo? - zbravo

Yahoo is projected to end up with between $10 and $15 billion after selling part of its stake in Alibaba.<p>What would you do with that cash? What other changes would you make at Yahoo if you were CEO?
======
icedchai
give the $ back to investors in the form of a dividend.

